# Help needed with Drop box



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi I have joined and uploaded pics onto Dropbox but when I try to link to the forum ,even though I can see them others tell me they cant open the link without them having to Join Drop box,

Is there something I am doing wrong, or have I missed out a sequence ,Help greatly appreciated 

I have so many pics of this beautiful place the Creuse 

also pics of the interior of my French Challenger 191 which I have been asked about

but I dont seem to be able to upload from Drop box 

Any help Gratefully accepted 

Thanks in anticipation David


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you send a link rather than share the folder.
Share files without need for Dropbox account

However if they haven't got an account and are happy to have one then sign them up because it increases your total allowance!!!

Steve


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Try this
Arctic Circle Link

This is achieved by right clicking on a file in my Dropbox. In theory you should only see one of the images in the folder - there are 73 more. However if you do this yourself to one of your images and view the file it will show you the others as well because you are the owner see below.

Steve

EDIT p.s. I didn't do the Doughnut tyre tracks!!


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I think this should answer your query but what did you mean about upload? If you can't upload an image from Dropbox to attach to a post it is usually because the image is too large. So you'd in theory have a post started you scroll down to add an attachment and then you browse to the local folder on your PC where your copy of the Dropbox.com content is copied to. The file size allowed on MHF is pretty pitiful and all your camera images are likely to exceed the limits! I've found the easiest way to reduce the size in Windows is to right click on the image and make as if you are going to email it to someone. This usually opens your email client and you get choices about image size for emailing and at that point you can save the attachment the email client has produced to a folder, rename it and then go back to MHF and add it as an attachment. Easy to do than explain how its done!

Steve


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

has this one worked please

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0vgm0cbwfa6o51o/AAAI2AdKsudjpnj4U0k2zt2na


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep two photos 

MH garage & red VW with MH.

Terry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Sadly not for me,

I am seeing a garage ( I think), but the whole picture is 'greyed out' with a box centered on the screen asking me to create an account or sign in.

Keep at it, it's keeping you out of mischief :lol: 

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It shouldnt matter about the size regulations on here if they are hosted externally. I wouldnt bother with drop box though.

Just resize the photos so they are about 640 x 480 or 854 x 480 and upload them to tiny pic website here. http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload

Once uploaded the forth box down "Direct Link for Layouts" is the one you want to copy and paste onto here. Just click the insert image button at the top of the post box and paste in the link (CTRL V)

If you dont have it the Windows image resizer is useful. https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/releases/view/82827 Once installed you just right click on a single image or multiple images and select resize. Takes them down to a managable level. Hi res photos these days are way to huge to post on forums. In fact if you get them down to below 128kb (about 640 x 480 pixels) then they will post straight onto the thread on here without hosting them somewhere else.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Daffy,
You might find these tutorials  helpful. Theres one on inserting images from a hosting site and from your own files, as well as reducing image sizes using Pixresizer an excellent bit of kit.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

daffodil said:


> has this one worked please
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0vgm0cbwfa6o51o/AAAI2AdKsudjpnj4U0k2zt2na


This is what I get


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

zappy61 said:


> Hi Daffy,
> You might find these tutorials  helpful. Theres one on inserting images from a hosting site and from your own files, as well as reducing image sizes using Pixresizer an excellent bit of kit.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


I clicked on the links provided and then all hell let loose

a programme called vosterons took over my computer also one called File opener

I have had to remove them from my programs which wasent easy with ads flying about all over the pages making it difficult to see what was actually going on

I think I have lost Google as my deFault search engine so its been a hectic 2 hours and I am still not confident about my security

God its murder being so thick with computers and it does"nt help having a french keyboard converted to qwerty

I think its gods way of getting me back for being a prat


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

useless thats me


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

http://i60.tinypic.com/znwh92.jpg

Hopefully this one works


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

daffodil said:


> http://i60.tinypic.com/znwh92.jpg
> 
> Hopefully this one works


If you meant to link to a picture of a black dog, a red vw and a white MH then you've cracked it.

If not.....

jon


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

jonasw19 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > http://i60.tinypic.com/znwh92.jpg
> ...


Well barryd I think with your help, and after 7 straight hours of mucking about, I might have cracked it

Thank you very much its appreciated

Is it possible to get the image straight onto the post ?

or am I pushing my luck with your patience

Or my ability

Regards David


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nearly got it right!

What you need to do when you post is look at all the buttons at the top of the box. You will see one in the middle which if you hover your mouse over it says "insert image".

Make sure your cursor is a line or two below the last bit of your text then Click on the insert image button and paste (CTRL V) your link into the box that appears. Click ok.

Now your image link will appear below your text in your post with all the right formating around it. When you post it will appear as a photo within the post like the one below.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

if you do it right you should just get the picture not the entire tiny pic page. like this.









When you open tiny pic you will get a page like this







click on "Browse" to find your picture you want to upload, easy if you put a copy on your desk top, tiny pic will probably ask you to solve a problem to stop hacking, click upload and it will load and give you the next screen.

when tiny pic has uploaded the picture click on the link for IMG for forums and message boards, it automatically resize a large photo to one which will work on message boards.







Click on the code which will high lite. press Ctrl and the letter C on your Key board which will copy the link..

All you need do then is on your post click where you want the picture, click to put your cursor there then press Ctrl but this time the letter V where it will paste your link from tiny pic in, you will not see the picture only the link, but when you post the post and it goes live the picture should be there without all the rest of tiny pics page.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter made it easy for me.

Click the pic, click share, go to MHF, click link, paste, give it a title, ok it, job done.

Similar to use image in post, but once paste, delete anything after. Jpg etc, and change www to dl (DL) okay it.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay ,so something like this I cant find the okay button after hovering over the image button when I click paste










, its the 2nd field down not the 4th that puts the picture directly onto my post

barryd thanks for all your help now all I have to do is restrain myself from putting too many pics on David


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> daffodil"]Okay ,so something like this I cant find the okay button after hovering over the image button when I click paste
> 
> http://i57.tinypic.com/21aejgw.jpg[/img]


You are still getting all the page, all you want is the code for forums the second code down, just click it which will hilite it, then press Ctrl and the letter C on your key pad at the same time which will copy the code, then on your post click in it to tell where the puter where you want the picture to be, then press Ctrl and the letter V it should then paste the code in and when you prevue your post the picture should be there.. spelling crap having ti type fast 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your quite right Ray and Daffy. It is indeed the second one down you need to copy and paste and no need to use the Image button on here. Just a simple copy and paste. Well you learn something new everyday. 

Ray. Did you copy my Shark picture or just happen to use the same one as thats spooky if you did.

Thats real by the way. Bloody thing swam up the Tees and has been terrorising the locals on the Ford.

EDIT: Daffy, you got it right but you resized the picture too small. Try 640 x 480 pixels


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

No the shark is terrorising eveyone who uses the ford, the news item is going round the world, it will soon overtake Dreary off Coronation Street... You heard it here first :wink: ...

ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

is that it now ?clicked control and C then control and V at the same time using the 2nd box down after highlighting it










Oh yeah Thanks guys for all you helps


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Just testing,should be a bunch of Daffs


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very good. One too small and one too big!! 

The thing you have to watch out for with forums if you post a huge picture is that it can cock up the layout of the forum and posts before or after on that page end up spread right across the width of the photo and people start complaining (And you dont want that )

Thats why I use the resizer tool I linked to earlier.

You can usually right click on an image and select properties and it will tell you how big it is. Doesnt want to be more than 800-900 pixels wide really which is the first figure (I think).

Bad timing about Corrie Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have now lost tinypic and it wont let me join ,and I cant resize the pics either ,god I am a doughnut


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Nearly there, if you look on my first picture on page 2 of tiny pic you will notice a box called "resize" if you click the dow arrow it will give you various options to re size your picture, even down to avatar size, click on the one for forums and it will resize the picture so it isn't that big..









ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

try, try ,again










is this the right size,as barryd said I do not want it too big


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Better but still too small. Try 640 by 480.

I just noticed that if you join tinypic and login to upload there is a resize option when you upload the photo so no need to do it on your PC.

http://tinypic.com/yourhome.php


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

A view from the lounge seating to the rear full width lowered bed which loses me half the cave

but makes it easier for Linda to use because of her arthritis the doors on the left are the wardrobe and between that and the bed is the full sized shower unit and to the right the separate toilet and sink unit


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

A view from the rear double full width lowered bed ,towards the front where Linda is sitting in the lounge seat facing backwards behind the drivers seat,

Excuse the feet they always get in the way


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The only problem with tiny pic is if your picture is small getting it to be bigger is a problem, reducing size is easy, if you have to make it bigger do it before you put it on tiny pic otherwise you end up with the same size as you have...









ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> The only problem with tiny pic is if your picture is small getting it to be bigger is a problem, reducing size is easy, if you have to make it bigger do it before you put it on tiny pic otherwise you end up with the same size as you have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray to be honest any sized picture is luxury to me as 10 hrs ago I had even less of a clue then I do now ,

PS all my pics are J peg and normally need reducing as I use them on my Facebook and Brocante sites ,oh go on then one last pic just for practice it shows the roof and solar panel

the roof is solid enough for me to walk on after climbing the rear ladder


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done.

Right we have kept Daffy out of trouble for most of the day. Who do I send my invoice to?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Well done.
> 
> Right we have kept Daffy out of trouble for most of the day. Who do I send my invoice to?


barryd send it to me

on that very topic after all the help I have received, so generously given ,

I am going to really try to curb my inane wisecracks, and try to keep to the straight and narrow

an odd little quip might sneak in but I am resolved to change (yes I know I have said it before ) ,as I now fully appreciate just how good and helpful you and this site is

Maybe I will ask to join this Fruitcakes thingy to let off the odd bit of excessive exhuberance


----------

